# Colorado Bicycle Bill Passes First Vote



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

From Bicycle Colorado:

"On Tuesday, February 10, Senate Bill 148 passed the Senate Transportation Committee on a 6-0 vote! The Larimer County Sheriff's Office and the Colorado Road Carriers Association (trucking) testified against giving bicyclists a safe distance of at least three feet. We expect an amendment on the Senate floor to try to strip the 3 foot buffer out of the bill............"

I understand the Colorado Road Carriers position. What other entertainment do they have besides trying to blow cyclists off the road. Literally!

And I'm sure you remember the Larimer County Sheriff's position on cyclists. :mad2:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I received this from Bicycle Douglas County:


Please Contact Your State Senator 

-Proposed 3 feet-to-pass under attack- 

The 2009 Colorado Bicycle Safety Bill will be voted on by the State Senate 
possibly as soon as this Friday, Feb. 13. This bill will help protect 
bicyclists on roads and makes it easier for motorists to pass bicyclists 
safely. Opponents are trying to remove the 3 feet safe passing distance. 

Here's how you can help:
1. Call or email the State Senator from your district:
Suggested points to put into your own words- 

-I encourage you to support Senate Bill 148 

-Please keep the 3 foot safe passing distance
-I believe this bill will improve road safety 

**This is a State Bill, please do not contact Federal Senators Mark Udall 
and Michael Bennet** </pre>


----------



## justsomeotherdude (Jun 1, 2004)

Ain't that some crap. I know quite a few people who have been run off the road by trucks. As it didn't seem to do much good before, do you think this means it will be worse?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Here is a response that I received from Ted Harvey (R) from my district in HR.

"Thanks for writing me about SB 148, Senator Brophy's bill to protect cyclists on the road. 

You should be glad to know that the bill passed the Senate this week. I co-sponsored the bill and hope to see it succeed in the House.

Again, thanks for writing me about this important issue. Feel free to contact me in the future with any questions or concerns: 303-866-4881. I'll let you know how the bill fares in the House."


----------

